# Logo design?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a corporation that I set up way back in 2002 and never did anything with. I am now exploring the option of becoming a contractor.

I never had a logo for my corporation for use in my business cards or stationery or anything.

Is there anyone here who might be able to tell me how much it might cost me to get something designed; and if there are people here who might be in that business?

Please note, this is just one thing that I am exploring, so after getting your responses, I may very well decide to shelve the whole thing and continue being a grunt.

Thanks and cheers


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Logo design costs can vary widely. I see people on craigslist offering $50 - $150 for something. I think at that price point you can only get a student and the result will probably show that.

Of course huge corporations will spend tens of thousands on a logo (even more depending on the size of the company).

I think if you're a small business you should probably expect to pay around $500-$1500+ for a logo.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I hate to cut in on the local talent here but here's something for you:

Top 10 Logo Design Contest Web Sites, Services For Small Businesses

But watch the video here first which explains how it works:

Logo Design, Web Design and More. Design Done Differently | 99designs.com


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

logo contest sites are disgusting. They undervalue the work of people who know what their doing.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Perhaps Groove, but as far as I can tell, tilt is just getting his toes wet. The $1500 logo may come when he re-brands himself in a couple of years.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

sure, but there are plenty of local talents out there that could be a better choice, and not 1500.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

No doubt....and I'm sure he has already received PMs to that effect.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

It's been done.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Personally I'd go with someone local as opposed to one of the contest sites. 

A word of advice re: logo design. Unless you feel very strongly about it I would just let the designer run with whatever comes to mind for them. Just make sure you talk about what you do, who it's targeted at, what types of things you're going to need it for (web, print, etc) and the let them do their thing. Most designer's I've worked with would probably at least brainstorm out a couple of directions to take with it and get feedback from you at that point.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Don't mean to step on any toes here...just offering options. You know...one man start up and all.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Don't waste your money online for logos.*

Personally I found the $500+ logos online a joke. Usually it is the company name in any common font (that in itself is ok) with those orbiting satellite(s) going around it. I can literally see thousands of those setups and you can't tell the difference between them.
Do you have any good friends or relatives that are graphic artists? I do logos for my good friends and relatives under one condition, only so much time will I spend on it and it's open season unless they have something in mind. I usually get a gift or something.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you all for responding; and with good suggestions. I think I need to clarify some things, now that I have had a few more hours to think about it:

1. I am not looking for a logo per se, but more of a business card and stationery design using primarily the company-name-in-a-nice-font-and-colour thingy that JCCanuck mentioned. The only thing is, I am not looking for any common font that I can do myself, but something that someone can come up with and suggest. Left to my devices I am quite capable of using the dreaded Comic Sans 

2. No, I do not have any friends or relatives who are graphic designers, and I really would like to avoid doing business with relatives.

3. I would refer to go with someone from EhMac because I trust you folks; plus you use Macs 

4. Yes money is an object right now, and like KPS said, maybe in a couple of years when I want to rebrand my company I might look at spending a larger amount of money. That being said, I do not wish to lowball anyone here.

5. Like MGuertin said, I would prefer to be hands-off and let the designer run with it. They are more qualified than I am and that's why I am asking for their help. If I were to keep butting in, then why am I hiring them?

6. MGuertin, it is for business cards and stationery, nothing else.

7. KC4, that logo is great! I need to shave my head and get it tattooed on the back of my head , and then wear a leather vest and chaps with chains, heheheh.

8. Finally, KPS, nary a PM till now. Looks like I sacred people away when I said I could very well decide to abandon all this after people responded to me.

Cheers


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*How 'bout using templates in apps?*

Try "Word" or "Pages" using the templates for both your needs, card and letterhead?
And as for fonts, just pick something simple like Helvetica (lotsa of choices within that font also).
PS I understand not using friends or family, I myself only let certain people I "know" ask me for help.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I often do logos for companies and most often the cost is quite minimal ($200 or less). The key is to understanding what you need. You say its just for business cards and letterhead, but if you are a contractor, you will likely have a van that should be decorated with your logo. Vehicles mean speed, thus the logo needs to be easily readable, bold and simple so that its message can be read at a quick glance. I don't know your company name but I would suggest doing the name in a bold, san serif font, and a graphic that quickly conveys the idea of the type of contracting you do.

Whoever you go with, the key is to give as much information up front as possible. Ask for 3 or 4 concepts, any more than that and you will just be getting crap ideas anyway. Select one and refine it. The key is to be clear about the revisions and keep the number of them to a minimum.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm sure there's a few designers here who can help. I know someone I've given work to who is very capable if needed.

I stay far and away from anything over 72dpi


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

andreww makes a good point here. Don't limit yourself to just business card and letterhead, make sure you have a vector based version of the "logo" that scales up because you may find that you do want to do a vehicle decal or something similar and it sucks to have only a very low resolution version of it, or find out 2 years later that you don't have the font that's needed or anything like that. Vector based makes things pretty safe as it can scale as large or as small as it's needed.



andreww said:


> I often do logos for companies and most often the cost is quite minimal ($200 or less). The key is to understanding what you need. You say its just for business cards and letterhead, but if you are a contractor, you will likely have a van that should be decorated with your logo. Vehicles mean speed, thus the logo needs to be easily readable, bold and simple so that its message can be read at a quick glance. I don't know your company name but I would suggest doing the name in a bold, san serif font, and a graphic that quickly conveys the idea of the type of contracting you do.
> 
> Whoever you go with, the key is to give as much information up front as possible. Ask for 3 or 4 concepts, any more than that and you will just be getting crap ideas anyway. Select one and refine it. The key is to be clear about the revisions and keep the number of them to a minimum.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Andreww & MGuertin, I have to explain - when I say "contractor", I do not mean like a handyman or a construction-type contractor. I am a Consultant, a Project Manager, I work with business processes, business software applications, etc. I am the kind of consultant who takes your watch, tells you the time from it, and charges you $200/hour for it. So, I do not need a truck or van or vehicle with decals or logos or advertisement.

I just need an elegant business card and stationery. Think Frasier Crane, golf, Bridge - not Joe the plumber, darts and beer in the pub 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Yes but don't discount the vehicle decal ... there are tax advantages and I'm pretty sure if you brand your vehicle it qualifies for more


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I occasionally do these. Always set 3-up on a 4x6 photo. Usually work from customers photo. Intended more for someone that needs/wants a photo business card and does not mind taking them to the local Extra Foods for processing then doing their own trimming.

Fairly easy to do. Create one then stack them vertically with no space between. You end up with a 4x6 image with good sized left and right grey borders. Be sure to leave just a bit of a border at the top and bottom of the image to allow for machines printing slightly bigger than your image.

Photoshop or PhotoShop Elements have all sorts of layer effects to breathe life into whatever font you choose. Remember the important thing is being able to read your message. Whatever fonts you pick need to be legible and large enough to be easily read.

This really is something you can probably handle on your own. Simpler cards can be blocked out 12 to a sheet of card stock. As always get one just the way you like then duplicate. Pages and even good old AppleWorks are excellent apps for this little chore. 

The big advantage of tackling this your self is you will hopefully figure out your message and a concise way to deliver it. When you get that far it becomes a lot faster and easier if you then decide you want someone else to make it look as professional as possible.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*As a humorous aside,*

how not to get this done...

Clients From Hell


.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I would avoid hiring any of the people profiled here:
Uncomfortably Sexual Company Logos


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

crawford said:


> I would avoid hiring any of the people profiled here:
> Uncomfortably Sexual Company Logos


Those are funny!

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

HowEver said:


> how not to get this done...
> 
> Clients From Hell
> 
> ...


Heheheheh, I hope not to be one


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Might be a way to get your logo "noticed" LOL


----------

